# do you come off as being serious?



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

so, do you? i am not a serious person at all but if someone only sees my very shy side (which most people do.. ) they think i am a very serious person, which is crazy because i'm not at all. i kind of hate it. people who have known me for a long time know that i am very easy going and light hearted and almost never "serious". *sigh*..


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Depends on the situation, but generally

no, and i am *not* a serious person.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Yes, and that is why I joke around a lot to get over that perception. It all depends on context tho'. Sometimes i want to be perceived as serious.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes I come off serious, but I am not. 

I like to kid around and have a very dry and sarcastic sense of humour. However, I don't generally show it unless I'm with people who are in my comfort zone, or until I've REALLY warmed up in a social situation (something that takes a long time...).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

no, but i am a serious person


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Depends on the situation. Around new people I probably seem serious. But I don't think anyone who knows me well would describe me as serious.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Most of the time I come off as too serious.


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

I come off serious and I am serious (most of the time).


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, people generally don't think I'm serious, even on the rare occasions that I actually am being serious. Like, in my presentation today, I made a totally serious comment and the class laughed at what I said. I didn't mean for it to come out as non-serious, but I have little control over my voice and facial expression. I think it's my tone of voice, mostly.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yes, but i am *not* a serious person.


----------



## brandi95 (Apr 10, 2008)

i come off as being mean and too serious, but those are only judgements made on me because i barely talk.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, but I don't think I'm a serious person. I have a really hard time being myself if I'm not comfortable...


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think I do. I agree that people see my shy side and think I'm not very humorous or too serious, when actually I'm just the opposite.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

You tell me -- you're the guys who read my posts.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

When I was younger, I was often told "You're always so serious." It was a cover, no one knew I was scared to death, even scared to smile. 

Now, I joke a lot, some people that don't know me well ask "Are you serious" in a joke or sarcasm, typically no;-)


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

i voted yes. and also i come off as a stuck up meanie butt usually me thinks. mainly because i just don;t care to interact with people.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i don't even think i'm ever in a seroius mood. even when i'm depressed i can laugh at stupid **** and i can joke around. i think i just come off as serious when i talk to someone a lot about my depression. i should try to avoid that now.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I dont think I come off as a serious person, but I am pretty serious when I have to get something done or when I'm working.


----------



## ingrid (Feb 24, 2008)

yes, at least online/ in writing, or so i'm told. the few people i've met in person after getting to know them online have expressed surprise at how i'm not nearly as serious as i come across. 

i am serious sometimes though. but more often when i'm alone.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah, I get called emo alot as well and I dont even have the side swept hair thing.. I dont like that type of people who call you out on something..those are usually the type of people who will even talk about the weather.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Well... when I was a teen, around the age 17 till around 22 I had this grudge agains the world I guess you could say.. I had some pretty bad stuff happen to me as a kid, and around the age of 17, I was told I had one facial expression, and the expression was that of a pissed off look... I was never an angry type of person. I have been a mild friendly kind spirited person my whole life, but the past events of my life caught up to me I suppose and I was pretty miserable at the time.. Glad those days are long and gone.


----------

